# Fee Waiver Applicants and Exam Location Assignment



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

For those that have submitted an exam fee waiver for the upcoming Police Exam on 4/20/13. Have you been assigned and received an exam location yet? I applied online 2 months ago and submitted my fee waiver. As of today my application status on MACS is still Application Received Click To Pay


----------

